
The Oaxaca Incident - Thevet
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Oaxaca-Incident/236257?key=yawieID-d2faFGlX3Qz3Bvl9g9ubblT7rIsAbUZf5ZZoWHoyMlJOUXVFZ3J6UTF2cEY4STZVRDJ2Wm9yZFZxUV96c015QkNOaGpn
======
JPKab
Why is a link to subscription only content on the front page of HN?

I'm sure it's a fascinating read, but I'm not a subscriber to "the Chronicle".

~~~
captainmuon
Yeah, the link is broken. If you paste the link in Google and click on "view
in cache", you can read it.

~~~
josu
There you go:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:K9bT6I1...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:K9bT6I1TEc4J:chronicle.com/article/The-
Oaxaca-
Incident/236257%3Fkey%3DyawieID-d2faFGlX3Qz3Bvl9g9ubblT7rIsAbUZf5ZZoWHoyMlJOUXVFZ3J6UTF2cEY4STZVRDJ2Wm9yZFZxUV96c015QkNOaGpn)

